# 2nd Quiz word search



## David H (Jan 11, 2016)

*Find 20 things about going to the cinema.*








___________________________________

*Answers will appear here as they are guessed.*

*1. Torch
2. Paydesk
3. Popcorn
4. Usher
5. Candyfloss
6. Screen
7. Ice cream
8. Hotdog
9. Tickets
10. Seats
11. Glasses
12. Cineplex
13. Imax
14. Uniform
15. Sweets
16. Drinks
17. Carpet
18. Queue
19. Cash
20.*


*Good Luck*


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jan 11, 2016)

Torch
Paydesk
Popcorn
Usher
Candyfloss
Screen
Ice Cream


----------



## trophywench (Jan 11, 2016)

Paydesk; Hotdog - so far!


Matt obv typing at the same time!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jan 11, 2016)

Tickets
Seats


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jan 11, 2016)

Glasses ? (not sure but it's there)


----------



## David H (Jan 11, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> Torch
> Paydesk
> Popcorn
> Usher
> ...



Well done Matt


----------



## David H (Jan 11, 2016)

trophywench said:


> Paydesk; Hotdog - so far!
> 
> 
> Matt obv typing at the same time!


Well done Trophywench (Matt got Paydesk)


----------



## David H (Jan 11, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> Tickets
> Seats



Well done Matt


----------



## David H (Jan 11, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> Glasses ? (not sure but it's there)


Well done Matt (for watching in 3D)


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jan 11, 2016)

Cineplex
Imax
Uniform


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jan 11, 2016)

Sweets


----------



## David H (Jan 12, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> Cineplex
> Imax
> Uniform


Well spotted Matt


----------



## David H (Jan 12, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> Sweets


Well done Matt


----------



## Robin (Jan 12, 2016)

Drinks


----------



## David H (Jan 12, 2016)

Robin said:


> Drinks


Well spotted Robin


----------



## Redkite (Jan 12, 2016)

Queue
Uniform
Carpet


----------



## David H (Jan 12, 2016)

Redkite said:


> Queue
> Uniform
> Carpet


Well done Redkite (uniform was already guessed by Matt)


----------



## David H (Jan 12, 2016)

*Clue Time:*
Covers both.

*green backs or via your pc*


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jan 12, 2016)

Cash


----------



## David H (Jan 12, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> Cash


Well done Matt


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jan 12, 2016)

Online (It was staring at me the whole time  )


----------



## David H (Jan 12, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> Online (It was staring at me the whole time  )


Well done Matt (You got the last one)


----------

